

Twitter adds SPDY support to Netty - cgbystrom
http://netty.io/blog/2012/02/04/

======
spullara
This is a big deal for sites that want to rival Google sites performance-wise.
Especially now that it will be in Firefox 11 in addition to Chrome. It would
be great if any of the popular proxy servers - like Nginx - also had support
for it.

~~~
firemanx
Last I heard, it was in the works for NGinx:

<https://twitter.com/#!/nginxorg/status/150112670966747137>

------
bensummers
I presume that it doesn't support SNI (for SSL vhosts) as the underlying JVM
doesn't support it for servers? (I couldn't see anything in the docs, and it
says it uses the JVM's SSL support underneath.)

One of the Google chaps said that SPDY required SNI when it was originally
announced, so I was hopeful for a while.

~~~
ivanr
Server Name Indication was added in Java 7, so I would expect that Netty
supports it too, assuming you're running the latest version of the Java
runtime.

~~~
wbier
the missing piece is next protocol negotiation. we're working on releasing
this code soon. expanded support in finagle (github.com/twitter/finagle) is
also forthcoming.

------
tlrobinson
Cool, support seems to be picking up. Here's a list of implementations:
<http://dev.chromium.org/spdy>

Nginx seems to be the big missing one. I think Mongrel2 would be a good fit
too.

------
moonchrome
Yey ! I just wrote a server on top of Netty and figured out how to use SPDY to
boost my performance but couldn't find SPDY implementation for Netty. Thank
you twitter !

------
ww520
That's very cool. Netty is amazing already in term of performance. This just
pushes it up another rung.

------
benmmurphy
i have an example of SPDY+Netty+NPN here:
<https://github.com/benmmurphy/netty_spdy_example>

it works with chrome which is quite nice to see.

